# Has Anyone Seen 155/60/r15's on 15x6 rims?



## 2001bora1.8 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was exploring my options in winter tires that wont rub on my fenders.
Its a 93 passat vr6 lowered about 2 inches i think... done before i bought the car. the tires are 195/55/r15 and they rub like a [email protected]#&% when turning hard or hitting big bumps. 
In my exploration i stumbled upon some 155/60/r15 blizzaks. wondering if anyone has mounted this size or this tire on a 15x6 bbs daytona or something similar.
If so pics would help greatly!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

http://tyrestretch.com/6.0_155_60_R15/


----------



## 2001bora1.8 (Mar 12, 2012)

wow thats unreal. thanks, appreciate the picture


----------

